# kayak fishing



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I miss kayak fishing.


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I miss kayak fishing.


My Gheenoe gets me out on the water 10x more than my Hobie Outback ever did. Only thing I miss about the kayak is being able to grind against the concrete ships on the VA Eastern Shore and bridge pilings without worrying about what it's doing to my gel coat.


----------

